# M.A.D. Summer Challenge is coming soon!



## Chris Fraize (May 4, 2006)

Its that time of year again! Time for the MAD Summer challenge on Saturday and Sunday, August 5th and 6th 2006! 

All are welcome to come, compete and have fun! We will have trophies, great food, a huge prize raffle and cash 50/50 raffle! What more could you ask for!

Saturdays events include 5 obedience challenges and 5 personal protection challenges. You can enter one or as many as you like! 
These challenges are a great way for the competitive obedience lovers to find out what personal protection is all about and the personal protection folks who arent very familiar with competitive obedience may pick up some tips or tricks from the obedience folks. 
Its the best of both worlds! 

Sunday we will have the Novice, Intermediate and Advanced levels of the personal protection tournament. As always the novice is open to untitled true novice dogs and its a great way to get into competing without the high pressure some competitions have.

Intermediate gets a little trickier! This level will be announced the day of the tournament.

Then we have the Advanced level, which is not for the weary! 

This level is EXTREMELY challenging and will have you using your brain! This level will also be announced the day of the tournament and will be sequestered and S.P.I.D.E. (for more info on Sequestered and S.P.I.D.E. go to www.madmaine.com/more )

Last years event was a great success and this year will be even better!

If you would like more information check out our website at www.madmaine.com/msc

We hope to see you there!

Thank you,
April Fraize
MAD Events secretary


----------

